# Audi RS4 - The Perfect Finish



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok here we go not a complete write up as it was never initially intended to be a complete detail but it snowballed. So unfortunately no zoomed out shots, more the details.

Anyway, the car in question 2006 Phantom Black RS4, which has obviously had a lot of love in its life including front end respray which is the best paint finish I've seen so completely stone chip free.

However it had obviously over the year picked up quite a bit of marring, not helped by the no doubt recent trip to the body shop and a over zealous buffer. So hologram city but really quite free of bonded contamination.

I'm kicking myself for not taking a few sunshine shots before as it was really quite something to behold in full sunshine.

Anyway, the car wash washed and and we really wanted to give one product in particular a proper run out. SONAX - Perfect Finish. Over in the States they are raving about this polish.

It has a cut of 4/6 and gloss of 6/6 so potentially the perfect one stage compound. Much of it's hype has been around it's ability to work quickly, with minimal dust, easy removal and importantly finish pin sharp. Its touted as the best polish to use on soft finicky paints due to to its ability finish with no holograms.

But how would it fare on tougher VAG paint....

Using just a Shinemate EP801 polisher and a Chemical Guys Green and Orange Hexlogic pad and Sonax Perfect Finish polish it was time to get polishing and the results speak for themselves.

The polish gives really impressive levels of cut, for a polish that finishes this well it has no right to remove what it does. I won't lie and say it was 100% correction, but a easy 90-95% with just the deeper RDS remaining. It works extremely fast and wipes of a dream with no grab at all. But what I love more than anything is the actual control it allows you. I'm no way a pro but know my way around a rotary, but the pad absolutely glides and never becomes grabby. It gives real confidence in using a rotary. You never feel it's going to make a mess or become difficult to handle.

The product:










Anyway, onto the pictures and this is indicative of the whole car!

First up the boot lid before...










And afters:





































The passenger door:










and zoomed..





































Also another on the rear wing:










Menzerna had also sent us a sample polish of 'Polishing Creme' which is designed to clean and polish all metals, precious metals and plastic materials.

Works wonders on faded Audi metal trim also!



















So there we have it and I can confirm in full sun the finish is incredible and zero hologramming. Not much time for waxing but we gave her a layer of Sonax Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT so expect so gratuitous oily black beading shots coming your way.

So in conclusion, in my opinion Sonax Premium Finish definitely deserves the hype it is getting, one of if not the nicest one step polish I've tried and on a rotary and can make a serious dent even in tough VAG paint and its nice to be confident there will be no holograms just a pin sharp finish. Highly recommended!

I'll get some better afters as it was all a bit rushed.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Loving the results there Tim, will order some to give it a try!

Stunning RS4 too - can't beat them! It needs tinting though


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks fantastic results, may even try the sonax myself


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

1L ordered, can't wait to finally give it a try.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Top job mate .


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

very nice! I will order one too, as i have a black audi A3 that needs to be done


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..now looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## Kennyashton (Jun 13, 2013)

Looks great.....but i cant help but think it has a 4.2 V8 chucking out 420BHP and the owner has fitted Avon ZZ3 tyres


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks a fantastic product, what pad was used?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> Looks a fantastic product, what pad was used?





CleanYourCar said:


> Using just a Shinemate EP801 polisher and a Chemical Guys Green and Orange Hexlogic pad and Sonax Perfect Finish polish


Chemical Guys Green and Orange Hexlogic pad.

Orange pad and Perfect finish is a great combo.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

I really need to stop looking at these cars........ cause i REALLY WANT ONE!!!!!


Those before shots were unbelieveable...... but what a turn around..... top job!!!


----------



## T.C.D. (Jun 19, 2013)

Great results


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful, nothing better than a freshly detailed RS Audi in black.

Great work :thumb:


----------



## TIFF (Aug 16, 2012)

Just ordered some.......looking forward to having a play on my Black Audi


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning results Tim


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Fantastic results from it.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Nov 19, 2006)

Looks great


----------



## TIFF (Aug 16, 2012)

What wax was used afterwards???


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

Goddamit!

Just had to order some for my Phantom Black B7 RS4 Avant now!


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Awesome correction. 

1 question - 
How many hits did it take to correct and finish?

Regards,

Richard


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

TIFF said:


> What wax was used afterwards???


Sonax Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

fethead said:


> Awesome correction.
> 
> 1 question -
> How many hits did it take to correct and finish?
> ...


Probably a couple on most areas from overlapping the work. It was really a quick polish. I just wish I had more time as I'd have loved to have done a more thorough write up and correction. When we get more time I will go back round it again and probably spend a bit more time on each section.

The actual polish, did genuinely surprise me with how good it was though definitely up there with the best finishing polishes, but with a lovely amount of cut.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Porta said:


> Sonax Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT.


We just got some Sonax Machine Polish Hybrid NPT in today though so we'll be having a go with that as I genuinely think it will be a cracker just from how it feels between the fingers  Could be the perfect AIO for machine fans.


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

-Xtreme-Machine-polish-Hybrid-NPT
When will this be available to purchase .

Forget that now ordered


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

looks the mutts!


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice results, but I feel it would be well backed up if IPA wipe down was carried out after polishing.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Very nice , has this diminishing abrasives in it ?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Mr Singh said:


> Nice results, but I feel it would be well backed up if IPA wipe down was carried out after polishing.


It was, that's after Sonax Paint Prepare  which is a perfect mix of IPA designed to be used prior to application of sealants and after machine polishing.

_'Special solvent compound for the effective removal of grease and oil films from paintwork surfaces. Prepares paintwork for application of the long lasting sealant SONAX Nano Paint Protect. Ideal for controlling the results of hologram-free polishing, and for de-greasing before respray work.'_


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

Are you going to get any of the Menzerna Metal Polish Creme in stock? That looked pretty impressive too...

Mak.


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

I was looking for something to correct my black Audi S5 think I will give this ago see if I can get some good results with it.


----------



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

Kennyashton said:


> Looks great.....but i cant help but think it has a 4.2 V8 chucking out 420BHP and the owner has fitted Avon ZZ3 tyres


Am I missing something? Avon are great tyres. ?????


----------



## harooshum (May 28, 2012)

Try Michelin Pilot Sport 3 you won't believe the improvement!


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

Looking good :thumb:.

Been looking at getting a DAS6 to use on my black A4, think this may of just convinced me I need one.

Were the window surrounds a milky colour before you used the chrome cleaner ?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very impressive result great 50/50 and very nice result


----------



## spye435 (Aug 2, 2012)

Great work there. It was a mess before hand.


----------



## julie26 (Jul 29, 2013)

Great results, considering the horrific condition of the car before.

Nice work and stunning car.


----------



## tomo bpb (Sep 7, 2012)

nice 50/50s on my favourite car love the sound of these


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work thanks for the review. Looks interesting along with the Menzerna Creme. Just what's needed for all the Audi trim.


----------



## BIG_K (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks great, sorry if I missed it but how many passes did it take to reach that level of correction?


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Great Finish there CYC. The before/after shots are a fabulous contrast:thumb:

Any news on thw Menzerna metal polish?


Cheers Ben


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

BIG_K said:


> Looks great, sorry if I missed it but how many passes did it take to reach that level of correction?


Not sure on passes (probably 4-5), but one or two sets per section. The SONAX perfect shine works really fast so was a pleasure to do a section a couple of times if necessary.

On this paint I think the polish was right at the top end of it's correctional ability and didn't have enough to remove the random deep scratches, but in terms of an enhancement detail product it's very good and you know it's going to finish pin sharp even on very soft paints.

EP801 + Orange Hex + Perfect Finish would be the perfect route for anyone looking to step up to a rotary.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

SBM said:


> Great Finish there CYC. The before/after shots are a fabulous contrast:thumb:
> 
> Any news on thw Menzerna metal polish?
> 
> Cheers Ben


Many thanks :thumb:

We have the Menzerna Polishing Cream in, I just need to do a blitz of a load of products to add to the site including that. So hopefully next couple of days as long as nothing dramatic happens tomorrow.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

dabhand said:


> Looking good :thumb:.
> 
> Been looking at getting a DAS6 to use on my black A4, think this may of just convinced me I need one.
> 
> Were the window surrounds a milky colour before you used the chrome cleaner ?


Yes they were milky before, really quite bad and that seemed to work very well removing the milky appearance. I sealed them with the SONAX Protect & Shine and they are still looking perfect.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Fantastic, must have been a real pleasure to achieve such a great result.
Very inspiring, and an awesome car too!

Cheers!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

that looks great


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Grand job done


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Very interested in the menz metal creme too but wondering if it would gain result's on laquered door trim's also...


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry for the delay, but I've finally managed to add it to the site.

Menzerna Polishing Cream

Tim


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

CleanYourCar said:


> Sorry for the delay, but I've finally managed to add it to the site.
> 
> Menzerna Polishing Cream
> 
> Tim


Tim why you do this to me.

I need some


----------



## Nel1333 (Mar 13, 2012)

Can you use Sonax perfect finish with a DA


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

What a fantastic looking polish. My dad's Beemer could do with an quick enhancement and considering this thread I think it may be up to the task. Thanks for posting CYC


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Nel1333 said:


> Can you use Sonax perfect finish with a DA


Yes definitely, obviously you won't get the same level of cut as with a rotary but as a finishing polish it works an absolute treat on a DA.

Some of the worlds top detailers over in the US pretty much use this as their go to polish. The following are with a Rupes, but in terms of correction a DAS-6 PRO isn't far behind and you can achieve comparable results.


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

Have you tried this combo with an orbital polisher?

Ignore just noticed above post


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

CleanYourCar said:


> Sorry for the delay, but I've finally managed to add it to the site.
> 
> Menzerna Polishing Cream
> 
> Tim


Took a couple of phone calls :thumb:


----------



## Jan (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi, may I ask how long do you polish, how much do you use, what pressure, what rpm do you use with perfect finish?
I'm asking, because I've done some tests on my black A3, but I still have some very tiny scratches in straight lines, like holograms, just not circular.
I used only 3 drops in peas size of PF, polished an area of around 2ft x 2ft, started with 800rpm and used a pressure about 10kg in about 30 sec. increased the rpm to 1200, and polished with no pressure in about 60 sec.
What will happen if I polish too long in the end, with no pressure, could this be causing the tiny scratches, or will polishing in a prolonged period with no PF, just make no difference ?
I'm using a Flex rotary polish machine. 

Kindly
Jan


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

CleanYourCar said:


> Sorry for the delay, but I've finally managed to add it to the site.
> 
> Menzerna Polishing Cream
> 
> Tim


Order placed!


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Porta said:


> Orange pad and Perfect finish is a great combo.


How does the Orange Hex compare with the Sonax Orange Foam pad? I don't have any orange hex but plenty of Sonax Orange ones. But I can invest in orange Hex if that is better.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ace turn around


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

wow :thumb: those 50:50s are incredible


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have bought one of these off Tim and I can vouch for it too, awesome stuff :buffer:


----------



## Ammo_B (Jun 19, 2014)

How do you rate the shine mate ep801?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Interesting I've got a blue rs4 to do in a couple of weeks and dreading the hard paint. D. You feel I'd get a similar level of cut with a vrg? Using the same pad and polish?


----------

